# May Photo Contest



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the theme, Great pic of Rundle. 

Congrats again to 3Peb3!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love the theme, Great pic of Rundle.
> 
> Congrats again to 3Peb3!


I agree! Now it's time to look for a pic of Honey flying.:laugh:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's Honey taking off from the beach!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's Abby and Penny going airborne for a snowball. Agnes


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Before there was dock dogs, there was the flying Fenris.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Airborne! This is Tally when she was 8 weeks old.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ooooh so many flight-full goldens! I'm loving it!!


----------



## kansasgoldenmom (Jan 17, 2012)

Trevor about to take off!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Ruby, running on the trail.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah leaping to catch his frisbee.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OH my goodness! I'm so impressed by all of these flying goldens!! AMAZING!! It's going to be a very tough choice this month!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really great photos, look forward to seeing more!.


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

I think I can


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

great pics...goldens love to 'fly'


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Used this already in another category but he is flying. Even struck a Superman pose.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sometimes Kaizer's ears fly before the rest of him even moves.


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Wow ! Beyond awesome pics already - a combination of our amazing goldens and super cool photography skills to capture that flying moment !! Going to be tough to choose this month


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you seen all the great pics of goldens flying? Maybe you have one to share too.


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Truman in action NOT catching the ball lol! We are still working on catching the airborne balls!! He's so clumsy!


----------



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

Wow is right. These are all awesome! I envy all the great photographers. I have a dog that just won't cooperate. He hates the camera. And the camera is not my friend. I will live vicariously through these photos. These really are amazing. Hats off to you all!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great theme for May, please keep those fun pics coming


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

kelseypr95 said:


> Truman in action NOT catching the ball lol! We are still working on catching the airborne balls!! He's so clumsy!


Sorry kelseypr95, I tried to rotate your pic with no luck!


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

​


Ivyacres said:


> Sorry kelseypr95, I tried to rotate your pic with no luck!


Thank you for trying! I have no idea why all my pics post sideways or how to fix it!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

May's theme is "I think I Can Fly". Share a pic of your golden making that hopeful leap through the air.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is here, hope we see more flying goldens!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Here's Luna last summer swimming "flying" with her friend Tiki


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

great pics, every one!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

kelseypr95 said:


> ​
> Thank you for trying! I have no idea why all my pics post sideways or how to fix it!


If this was taken with a camera phone sometimes if pictures are taken with the phone upright the pictures turn out sideways when posted here. If you hold your phone length wise the photos should be OK. I saved your photo on my computer and rotated to make it look wrong on my computer but it tricked the board into placing it how you wanted it. 

Here is a good article for explaining this.

Taking smartphone photos horizontally - Business Insider


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

here is my big pup harley


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie really tried!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love all these pics!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

One off our pups, Murphy just loves the water especially the sprinkler or from the hose... :smile2:


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

That third one is awesome, lol. 

Here is Dory, airborne. She was concerned her favorite people was up so high.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Maybe she's dreaming she can fly? Just kidding. When she flies, she's moving too fast for me to get a picture. You guys got some great pictures!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Loving all the photos of your "Flying Goldens", hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pics are my favorites, how will I ever be able to choose...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still plenty of time to add a pic to the contest


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker and Tonka in flight*

Here's one in our backyard of our Golden Retriever, Tucker and our Samoyed, Tonka.
It's the first picture I'm submitting.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Another weekend approaching so hopefully we'll see more flying golden pics!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

May's theme is "I think I Can Fly". Share a pic of your golden making that hopeful leap through the air. 
As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, May 21st, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome pics!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping to see lots more of your Flying Goldens!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is the last week to post a pic of your golden making that hopeful leap through the air, 'I think I can fly'

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, May 21st, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Add your pic soon, the contest closes Sunday, May 21st.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Finally had a chance to go through my pics. Shala definitely flies when she dock dives!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All entries are fantastic photos-looks like I'll be voting for each entry this month..........


----------



## GoldensOldie (Apr 23, 2017)

An old picture of a dog that loved to fly. We built the dock just so Jake could do this. You can see the ripples in the water on the left edge of the photo, where the dummy landed.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, great pics. The last day to enter is Sunday May 21st.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's just one more day to enter a pic of your golden in this month's Photo Contest, I Think I Can Fly!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Seamus at the boarding facility. I love his ears!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lilly and I took the approach for the flying Golden more literal.

The picture is from today 
Our pilot  - before our helicopter flight.

I am aware that there shouldn't be humans in the picture, but I hope one could make an exemption....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a few hours left before the contest closes!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Love those ears!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Today is the last day to submit a picture for the May Photo Contest.


----------

